# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  DJ Turntable Simulation

## Jacob Roman

Written in VB6 and uses DirectX8. This program I wrote is the closest thing to a real turntable. It uses real physics, and uses a 4th Order Runge Kutta integrator to increase accuracy. I still need to add sound though (related to  This project which has scratching capabilities), plus a mixer and another turntable, not to mention allow you to control the tone arm, and allow the platter to rotate as well, which, all in all, wil allow you to really DJ without you having to dishing out the cash for a set of your own. But for now, enjoy what I have so far!   :big yellow:

----------


## Fox

Too bad there's no sound :-/ but the physics are acting well, good job.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Just wait until I combine the scratching project with it.  :big yellow:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Updated big time. Now it uses radians instead of degrees, plus much of the physics math has been corrected, and the controls are more responsive.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Nevermind, I uploaded the wrong project. The correct one is at work.

----------


## sevenhalo

Upload an exe for us non-legacy coders.  I can't compile it (and...  I _might_ trust you).

----------


## Jacob Roman

Done! With the exe. Enjoy.  :Wink:

----------


## sevenhalo

Cool, I like the braking physics  :Thumb: 

One thing, and this is up to you; if I grab the left side of the plate, eveything is reversed (mouse forward moves it counterclockwise).  Maybe it's supposed to?

All in all, pretty cool.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Yeah, up/left is counter clockwise, and down/right is clockwise.

----------


## Jacob Roman

I just updated it again, only now it has more physics math corrected, the animation and controls are now even more smooth, plus I corrected the units. I'm adding sound to it now.  :Wink:

----------


## Gameunreal

if you guys want an excellent professional dj program goto
www.virtualdj.com
hey jacob: mebbe you could get some ideas from here?
i use it in my part time(djing) and i really like it- instead of going into the club with 100 kilos of equipment, i go in with my laptop, and a hercules dj console mk2 - very cool

cheers
patrick

----------


## Jacob Roman

That program is gonna be kinda lame compared to mine. I already added sound capabilities (not to mention eliminated some bugs) but unfortunately I have to rewrite my DirectSound engine due to the fact that it's kinda skips. I messed up somewhere but I'm working on it.

Once my prog is done, it will have 2 fully interactive turntables with realtime scratching capabilities, and a mixer, with the ability to rotate the tone arm to where you want your current position of your sound to be, the ability to control the pitch (plus the 33 1/3 rpm and 45 rpm buttons will be functional), and the ability to cut off the turntable power with the circular knob, etc. And the mixer's crossfader will be controlled with a joystick, so you can scratch with the mouse and use the crossfader at the same time to pull off flairs, chirps, orbitals, transforms, crabs, etc.

----------


## thelocaluk

I like your idea and can't wait to play about with some sound. What do you plan to do with the finished project, is it just for a bit of fun or do you have commercial ideas for it?

----------


## Jacob Roman

Just for fun, plus it's kind of a one hell of a learning experience.  :big yellow:

----------


## bagstoper

nice no sound when i tried it. was there suposed to  be any sound

----------


## BillGeek

JR... any word on where you are wih this project of yours? I'm just anxious to try it out!  :Big Grin:  Also, where can I get the source/EXE for it? Should I download from the link in the first post?

----------

